# Any one deliver for Caviar?



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Just recently signed up for Caviar. I have been doing DoorDash for awhile. Just curious to give Caviar a shot and see if it is better than some of the others.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

I would love to do Caviar, but it's not available in my area


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're about to be stunned at the difference in pay per order compared to DD.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

I like it. They ask your impressions after each day's delivery session in a very short survey that doesn't take 10 seconds. Pay is better and so far, customers tip more and more often than Ubereats. The customers seem to be higher caliber. I would like to think the Caviar delivery people are a little higher caliber. I order it occasionally and the last guy that delivered from Shake Shack was careful to put two shakes in a separate cold bag and the rest of the food in a different bag. 

Still, Ubereats has the most volume by far. And of course, you just don't know if things will stay better with a company or not. Ubereats seemed to reduce their pay at some point and you wonder whether Caviar would do the same thing after they begin to get a larger market share.


----------



## Peteza34 (Mar 18, 2018)

I would love to, but I have been on a waiting list for orientation for 2 months now.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Peteza34 said:


> I would love to, but I have been on a waiting list for orientation for 2 months now.


I had same thing happen. Forgot I submitted something, actually. . It just shows up at some point when they need somebody, apparently.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Caviar is a good company to deliver food on.The only other food app the equals there pay is amazon food delivery


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Uber Eats is a joke in my area. 20 minutes trips for $4 payouts at 2x rates lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I do caviar in Los Angeles when I get taken into the area. Unfortunately, the start of the Los Angeles zone is about an hour away from me, so not something I can just turn on.

The pay is much higher than UE and the restaurants/customers a bit higher class.
So if you’re on it, try to dress up slightly more.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Peteza34 said:


> I would love to, but I have been on a waiting list for orientation for 2 months now.


Contact them and let them know you are waiting for orientation and they will send you the online orientation link, like they did for me.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah Caviar is pretty decent.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've been doing the on-boarding process for Caviar today. It is way more involved than signing up for Uber. And by the way, my background check for Caviar, done by Checkr, took five minutes. Why does Uber's take days when they also use Checkr? This past Wednesday I went online and Uber initiated another background check. I requested a copy and haven't received it yet, so the background check is not finished. Requested the same thing from Checkr when signing up for Caviar and I get a copy of my background check showing everything clear a mere five minutes later.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes I do. The first background check wasn’t truly complete. It still took a few days before I got the all clear email from them. But yes it’s super involved. Have you tried DoorDash? They’re offering a bonus right now.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

BriBarb88 said:


> Yes I do. The first background check wasn't truly complete. It still took a few days before I got the all clear email from them. But yes it's super involved. Have you tried DoorDash? They're offering a bonus right now.


Yeah you're right. I'm experiencing the wait now.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Caviar is nice. Mostly higher end restaurants


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

It’s worth it tho. Most orders aren’t under $7 before tip.

And these are the upcoming milestones...pretty easy to hit. Especially the $40 for 25 deliveries in a week...


----------

